# Best & Most Rented Gear of 2015 by LensRentals.com



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 18, 2015)

```
We all love “best of” lists when it comes to gear, and LensRentals.com has release their “best & most rented gear” list of 2015. Among staff picks, Canon gets three best of the year nods.</p>
<p>LR Staff Picks won by Canon</p>
<ul>
<li>Roger Cicala – <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/supertelephoto/canon-400mm-f4l-do-is-ii" target="_blank">Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II

</a><em>“My favorite new piece of gear is the Canon 400mm f/4 DO IS II. It’s amazingly light for a super-telephoto at 4.5 pounds (about a pound more than a 70-200mm f/2.8lens) and with 4-stop image stabilization can be handheld even when the light isn’t awesome.”</em><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/supertelephoto/canon-400mm-f4l-do-is-ii" target="_blank">

</a></li>
<li>Chris Steward – <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/video/cameras/canon/canon-eos-c300-mark-ii-dual-pixel-ef" target="_blank">Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II

</a><em>“We rarely receive complaints about the C300, it just works. So I was really excited when we demoed the C300 Mark II at NAB this year. Sure enough, every concern we had with the original C300 has been addressed: 4K resolution, high frame rate shooting, 12-bit internal recording, proxy files, detachable monitor cables, raw output, and more!”</em></li>
<li>Zach Sutton – <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/video/cameras/canon/canon-eos-c300-mark-ii-dual-pixel-ef" target="_blank">Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II

</a><em>“This year, I fell in love with the new Canon 35mm f/1.4L II. I loved the old version of this lens, so it was great to see Canon finally step it up, and make the sharpest 35mm available. Previously, Sigma had shaken me away from the Canon 35mm with their Sigma 35mm Art 1.4, but I’ve always been a bit of a Canon loyalist and opted to wait for Canon to bring a new contender to the race.”</em><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/video/cameras/canon/canon-eos-c300-mark-ii-dual-pixel-ef" target="_blank">

</a></li>
</ul>
<p>If I had to pick my favourite new Canon product(s) of 2015, it would definitely go to either the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-u-s-a-announces-connect-station-cs100-the-centerpiece-that-unites-your-canon-imaging-devices/" target="_blank">Connect Station CS100</a> or <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/announcement-canon-xc10-a-breakthrough-compact-4k-video-and-stills-camcorder/" target="_blank">XC10.</a></p>
<p><em><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/12/the-best-and-most-rented-new-photography-gear-of-2015" target="_blank">Read the full list over at LensRentals.com</a></em></p>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 18, 2015)

Love my 400 DO ii too. In fact i just shot it for several days at Sanibel. Good hand holdability for BIF with or without 1.4. It pairs nicely with 7D ii even though this is APS-C body.


----------



## Nininini (Dec 18, 2015)

It always comes as a surprise to me that most people don't realize that most pros actually don't own any gear. Not just in the photo business, almost all movies you see, are shot with rented gear.


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 18, 2015)

Nininini said:


> It always comes as a surprise to me that most people don't realize that most pros actually don't own any gear. Not just in the photo business, almost all movies you see, are shot with rented gear.


For still photography I think the opposite is true for most of the gear used. I agree that production companies rent their gear.


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 18, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> If I had to pick my favourite new Canon product(s) of 2015, it would definitely go to either the Connect Station CS100 or XC10.



I sense some amazing sarcasm...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> If I had to pick my favourite new Canon product(s) of 2015, it would definitely go to either the Connect Station CS100 or XC10.



The X Mark I Calculator Mouse clearly beats out any of the 2015 products.


----------



## coreyhkh (Dec 19, 2015)

its pretty shitty LensRentals.ca had to close .... bring it back!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 19, 2015)

coreyhkh said:


> its pretty S___ty LensRentals.ca had to close .... bring it back!



We're a lot happier since we closed it. Another rental house in Canada just closed as well.


----------



## infared (Dec 19, 2015)

I am amazed at the wide range of gear that that Lens Rental employees chose...
None of which I own or have tried. LOL! Those Profoto B2's look interesting....


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 19, 2015)

bsbeamer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to pick my favourite new Canon product(s) of 2015, it would definitely go to either the Connect Station CS100 or XC10.
> ...



+1 lol 

I'd add G5X as "fugliest camera of the year".


----------



## ZSuttonPhoto (Dec 19, 2015)

infared said:


> I am amazed at the wide range of gear that that Lens Rental employees chose...
> None of which I own or have tried. LOL! Those Profoto B2's look interesting....



Editor from LensRentals here. The Profoto B2s are incredible, and likely would have been my favorite product from this year. I didn't choose it though, because I'm personally sponsored with Profoto, and I didn't want the hassle of people accusing me of making it a sponsored post. The Canon 35L II (My choice on the list) is incredible though, and one of my absolute favorites from this year.


----------

